# غازات طبية



## yassin-2012 (23 أكتوبر 2014)

انا مهندس حديث التخرج.....عايز اعرف ازاى اعمل sizing لمواسير الغازات الطبية

شكرا,,,,,,


----------



## ramyacademy (23 أكتوبر 2014)

عزيزى يس أهلا بك فى المنتدى .
هناك أكثر من مشاركة في المنتدى بخصوص ما طلبت و بالاخص من العلامة محمد ميك. 
جرب استخدام البحث المتقدم و ان شاء الله تجد مبتغاك


----------



## هشام فكري محمد (24 أكتوبر 2014)

http://www.4shared.com/office/MDO7Hg_Bba/___2002.html
هذا الرابط موجود فيه الكود المصري للغازات الطبية


----------



## yassin-2012 (27 أكتوبر 2014)

*اكثر توضيحا....*

انا شفت الكود المصرى ولكن لم استطيع اعرف كيف اعمل saizing لمواسير الغازات الطبية......لو ممكن حد يشرحا بمثال او مخطط......يبقى جزاة الله كل خير


----------

